# Firefox tunen



## Johannes Postler (30. Dezember 2004)

*[Tipp] Firefox beschleunigen*

Hallo!

Habe einen kleinen Tip, um Firefox noch zu beschleunigen.


Gebt in der Adressleiste "about:config" ein und bestätigt mit Enter
Scrollt nach unten und sucht den Eintrag "network.http.pipelining". Klickt darauf doppelt -> er wird fett und bei Value steht "true".
Klick auf den Eintrag direkt darunter (network.http.pipelining.maxrequests) auch doppelt und gebt einen Wert bis ca. 30 ein.
Zwei Zeilen darunter findet ihr den "network.http.proxy.pipelining". Klickt auch hier doppelt (sollte wieder fett werden).
Nun startet Firefox neu und begutachtet eure Startseite in nie dagewesener Geschwindigkeit! ^^

Viel Spaß!

@Admins: Bin mir nicht sicher obs hierher passt, wenn nicht bitte verschieben! Danke


----------



## DrHonigtau (30. Dezember 2004)

Wenn ich keinen Denkfehler hab, dann ist
"network.http.pipelining.maxrequests"
für die Anzahl der Dateien die gleichzeitig geladen werden zuständig.

Wer also eine schnelle I-net Verbindung hat, kanns noch weiter raufdrehen ^^
Ich habs mir zB auf 200 gestellt (inet:2048/512 kbits/s)...  prima ^^
thx für den tipp

mfg


----------



## Johannes Postler (30. Dezember 2004)

Da hast du glaub ich keinen Denkfehler. 
Es ist nur laut Asa Dotzler so, dass nicht alle Webserver mit den vielen gleichzeitigen Anfragen umgehen können, und deshalb manche Seiten nicht richtig angezeigt werden. 
Hab aber bis jetzt noch keine entdeckt - handelt sich wohl um recht exotische Server.


----------



## Claudia_aus_NRW (30. Dezember 2004)

*Hallo,*

 Cool danke hab es gerade gemacht. Es ist jetzt wirklich schneller 

 Gruß Claudia


----------

